# My Vapemail



## GerritVisagie (6/9/16)

Big ones coz I love em, 
Smallies to test em.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/9/16)

Just received my first DIY goodies!
Thanx @DizZa and the guys at The Flavour Mill.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (28/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Just received my first DIY goodies!
> Thanx @DizZa and the guys at The Flavour Mill.
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Enjoy the DIY journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/9/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Enjoy the DIY journey!



Thanx André, 
You guys are gonna get gatvol of my questions....
Mixing my fist single flavour tonight. 
"Kid in a candy store"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon (12/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Big ones coz I love em,
> Smallies to test em.
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you purchase such gorgeous vials of elixir from? 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/10/16)

Ordered directly from voodoo vapour.
Love that joosies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

